# Yoga mats?



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 13, 2016)

Does anybody on here use these for their bunny? I was thinking of getting one or two for Andy's cage (then probably cutting it to size) due to him beginning to get sore hocks. (The hocks are starting to go from pink to red)
I use towels for his cage and figured I place the towels on top of the mat, would fleece be better then towels?


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 13, 2016)

Towels are fine as long as he doesnt chew.

Those foam puzzle mats would work too. The kids ones with letters or adult that are 2' square i found at walmart. I found those worked out cheaper then yoga mats. 

Are you keeping Andys back nails nice and short?


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 13, 2016)

yes, i just don't know why he keeps getting sore hocks? i know rexs are prone to getting sore hocks but in his cage he has about 3 towels, he loves to sleep on this rocking chair that has soft pillows, and he hates going on the hard-surface-tiles...?????


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 13, 2016)

also i forgot too mention his cage is a 3x4 ft dog crate


----------



## katiecrna (Nov 15, 2016)

My rabbit eats the yoga mat material. I think there is nothing better than fleece. I have 2 fleece throws that I use in rotation and I fold them in half and put it on the bottom of her cage so it's double padded. 







Here is a pic of what I got on amazon.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks, that's what I ended up getting (not on amazon)


----------



## ClementineAndJack (Mar 7, 2017)

I've seen these at wal-mart for $2.50 each for weeks now. I like the camo ones cuz it kinda hides the poop, since my Clementine isn't spayed yet, and refuses to contain #1 or #2.


----------

